# had a yard sale today...



## iluvwalkers (Jun 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i had a yard sale today and Petunia was the hit of the sale! i am not sure who enjoyed themselves more...the shoppers or Petunia :bgrin .




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]



[/SIZE]


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jun 30, 2007)

Love that second pic, three ladies out for a day of yard saleing *snort* too funny. Petunia looks like she is trying to remind them to haggle on the prices LOL


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 30, 2007)

HAHA!!!!!!!! That is so cute!!!!!!!!! I bet they where surprised to see her, how many people tried to buy her?!?!?!?! HAHA!



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Melanie, your "snort" had me laughing...hehehe...and Michele i told my husband what you wrote and he laughed and said "they couldn't afford Tunia the million dollar donkey"...lol...[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 30, 2007)

hhhhmmmm maybe i should have a yard sale!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Looks like you had lots of traffic! I hope more people came back today and bought the rest of it! Heck, I wish I had been closer to check out your deals!!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 1, 2007)

:bgrin How Funny !

Tunia is such an exceptional Donk .... look at her...after what that girl has been through, she looks so content and happy.



:

She is so well behaved too. My girls would either be down the street eating somone's rose bushes OR eating the yard sale



:

I am sure everyone loved her :538:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 1, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> She is so well behaved too. My girls would either be down the street eating somone's rose bushes OR eating the yard sale
> 
> 
> 
> :




OMG that never crossed my mind till you said it... i sure that would have been the case at my place as well



:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 2, 2007)

:aktion033: I am planning one for this Saturday - Must get my babies out too LOL


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 2, 2007)

Teri and Susan, I would have the same thing here, but I wouldn't have to worry about them eating the neighbors rose bushes---the neighbors houses next to me belong to my son and his family, and across the road, and thru the woods is my daughter and her family---so no rose bushes there. Tunia looks so good on the pictures, after everything she has been thru, Ella (my donk) would probably be knocking the people over trying to get there attention, and Snickers would probably follow someone right into there car. Guess I wont be having a yard sale all too soon. Nik, if you wouldnt be so dang far from me I would of went to your sale..I love rummage sales! Corinne


----------



## Cara (Jul 2, 2007)

awe, i thunk your donkey wants to be a sales person lol. great pics



:



:


----------

